# Sadzīves tehnika >  Kāds zin?

## salvissaa

Sveiki, man ir lieks ledusskapis un veļas mašīna kuru gribu kādam atdot uz utilizāciju. Bet atrodos 30 Km no Rīgas. Diemžēl pagastā nav kas izmet. Varbūt ir kādi, kas braukā bezmaksas pakaļ? (Rīgā ir šādi braukātāji) Nu veļasmašīna ir labojama, bet mums jau ir jauna. Ledusskapis izmetams, bet varbūt var kādu detaļu izilkt.

Raksti epastu salvissaa@inbox .lv



-----
auto kredīts

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Uzzvani šim, nodarbojas ar to Rīgā, var būt arī ārpus brauc.
29443891 Gatis

----------


## Canis lupus

Es reiz vienam šādam,kurš pat reklamējās,ka izbrauc uz Rīgas rajonu,zvanīju.Bet kad sāku konkrētu runu, tad šis teica,ka uz rajonu nebrauks vis.

----------


## salvissaa

Tas Gatis nebrauc uz rajoniem. 

Canis lupus - Jāa.. bija līdzīgi.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Akjaa, ir veel taadi www.zeltataka.lv, pirms daiem gadiem luudzu izvest metaalus Riigaa, tad mani ieplaanoja peec braukanas uz Jelgavu. Preciizs numurs vairs nav saglabaats, vari meegjinaat internetaa atridamos.

----------


## Tārps

Ieej "Radio-2", "TIRGUS", tur vienmēr kādi metāla vācēji sludinās, kas brauc pa visu Latviju.

----------


## Obsis

Ledusskapim izcel ārā termoregulatoru - noderēs citu skapju remontam. Kā arī motora palaišanas releju. Un piedod, tīkla auklu ar štepseli. Vēl tur ir vērts izvilkt alumnīnija trubā ielodēto mikrokapilāra caurulīti, kas stiepjas no eļļas filtra kapsulas līdz saldētavas profilbleķim. Ja kompreseors dzīvs, ievērojot piesardzības pasākumus eļļas miglas nofiltrēšanai to var pielietot velosipēda riepu uzkačāšanas mērķiem vai lai piedzītu aerogrāfa krāspistolīti. Pārējo kas palicis pāri, var lietot meliorācijas grāvju aizbēršanai, nezaudējot ūdeņu caurteci. Pēdējam nolūkam gan kompūteru kastes ir efektīvākas.
Vešmašīnai jānoņem ir kolektormotors vai kondensatormotors, kādu nu liktenis tai dāvājis - saimniecībā noderēs. Ja tā elektroniskā - tad arī plati ar simistoriem. Vēl vērts izmontēt rotējošo grozu - pirmkārt tas ir Aisi-316 - ļoti stipri nerūsējošs metāls kas atbilst ķirurģiskajam metālam. Turklāt tam nodošanas cena lūžņos ir eiriķi nevis centi kā bleķim. Arī elmag krāniņi labi noder saimniecībā tāpat kā gumijas šļaukas, savilcēji, un ūdens evakuācijas sūknis. Pārējo atkal lieto grāvju aizbēršanai, jo aizvešana uz tolmetu izmaksā par dārgu..

----------


## Canis lupus

Es visus tos etapus, kurus Obsis augstāk piemin,esmu izgājis. Veļas mašīnas  grozu metāluzpircēji parbauda ar magnētu. Ja līp,tad pieņem kā parastu melno skārdu. Ja nelīp-tad ņem kā nerūsējošo,par €vrikiem. To līpošo,kas praktiski tomer nerūsē,var izmantot zemējuma ierīkošanai. Jaukt ledusskapja motoru,lai tiktu pie kapara, galīgi neatmaksājas. Paris flekša ripas nodils,un tas maksā vairāk kā iegūtais kapars. Pārējais pēc Obša receptes.
Un vēl:ledusskapja dzesēšanas režģi izmantoju kā reflektoru virszemes TV antenai.

----------


## Isegrim

Ja krāmi vietu aizņem, Rīgai/Pierīgai varu veci ar bulku vāģi (ja vajag, ir piekabe) piespēlēt. Tālāku braucienu iespējas sarunājamas. Izmantoju viņa pakalpojumus jau vairākus gadus.

----------

